# una camicia bianca di cotone/di cotone bianco



## Powlo1305

Buongiorno:

Meglio dire "una camicia bianca di cotone" OPPURE "una camicia di cotone bianca".
Quinidi, "una cravatta rossa di seta" OPPURE "una cravatta di seta rossa".

Grazie.



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ti invito a leggere questa precedente discussione (che eviterà, a chi ti risponde, di ripetere tutto da capo)

_ordine_ degli _aggettivi_


----------



## bearded

Powlo1305 said:


> Meglio dire...



Salve.
Secondo me la posizione di quegli aggettivi è indifferente - almeno nel campo dell'abbigliamento.
Istintivamente (ma senza un motivo logico o grammaticale) io direi:
- una camicia bianca di cotone
- una cravatta di seta rossa.
Però anche l'altro ordine è corretto.

..di cotone bianc*o*


----------



## Starless74

Nel caso specifico (descrizione di colore e composizione di un capo d'abbigiamento) è assolutamente indifferente, a mio avviso.
Che il colore sia quello del tessuto è ovvio ma potrei voler comunque enfatizzare il colore come riferito alla camicia, per le più varie ragioni.

Per tutto il resto, rimando alla discussione segnalata da Paul (che, a una prima lettura, lascia la soluzione ancora piuttosto aperta).


----------



## ohbice

io leggo enfasi sul primo aggettivo. Una camicia bianca di cotone: primo è bianca, poi è anche di cotone. E viceversa.
Forse sono solo io.


----------



## Pietruzzo

ohbice said:


> io leggo enfasi sul primo aggettivo. Una camicia bianca di cotone: primo è bianca, poi è anche di cotone. E viceversa.
> Forse sono solo io.


Per me l'enfasi va semmai sull'ultimo aggettivo.
Es.
A- Ti va bene una camicia bianca?
B- Mi serve una camicia bianca di cotone.
B specifica e mette in evidenza che la camicia, oltre che bianca, deve essere di cotone.
Chiaramente nel parlato il discorso 
cambia perchè l'enfasi dpende soprattutto dall'andamento del tono di voce.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Per me l'enfasi va semmai sull'ultimo aggettivo


 ... o comunque sull'ultimo elemento.


----------



## Mary49

> Per me l'enfasi va semmai sull'ultimo aggettivo.





> Mi serve una camicia bianca di cotone.


Io qui vedo un solo aggettivo, "bianca". Mi risulta che "di cotone" sia un complemento di materia...


----------



## ohbice

Questa risposta di Mary getta una nuova luce su tutto il thread...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Io qui vedo un solo aggettivo, "bianca". Mi risulta che "di cotone" sia un complemento di materia...


Va bene, ha comunque valore aggettivale.  Tutto quello che è stato detto finora varrebbe anche per "una maglietta bianca leggera / leggera bianca".


----------



## lorenzos

Boh... forse bisognerebbe chiarire cosa intendiamo con _enfasi_: se voglio una camicia bianca di cotone, potrei accettare una camicia di lino o di tessuto sintetico purché sia bianca, non una celeste ma di cotone.


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> forse bisognerebbe chiarire cosa intendiamo con enfasi


L'aspetto che per primo ci interessa rappresentare nel descrivere (in questo caso) la camicia. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> per primo


Di sicuro intendi ''come più importante'', e non elencato per primo (spero..).


----------



## Armodio

Possiamo adoperarci a costruire tutti gli scenari immaginabili, attraverso un contesto e una curva melodica. In neretto il "rema" enfatizzato:

_Una camicia di cotone bianca.
Ua camicia di cotone, *bianca *(mi raccomando)! 
Una camicia bianca di cotone.
Una camicia bianca, *di cotone* (mi raccomando)! 
Una camicia *bianca *(non rossa!), di cotone.
Una camicia *di cotone* (non di seta!), bianca._

Tutte possibili soluzioni da calare in altrettanti possibili contesti. Inutile scervellarsi a cercare una logica preferenziale.


----------



## danieleferrari

La sequenza di tema e rema varia al variare di domanda posta e contesto comunicativo.


----------



## elroy

lorenzos said:


> se voglio una camicia bianca di cotone, potrei accettare una camicia di lino o di tessuto sintetico purché sia bianca, non una celeste ma di cotone.


Io non accetterei né un altro colore né un altro materiale. 🚫 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

